# Hello - any opinions on Autocentre Northwood



## zpat (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello

I am looking to buy my first TT. The one I have in mind is from Autocentre Northwood (London).

Has anyone dealt with this company? Any idea of how much they would negotiate on the price?

The cost of buying warranty cover is very high on the TT, suggesting poor reliability and high claims cost, this is the only thing putting me off. It would cost double my car insurance to cover the car against repair costs.

Thanks


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

1. It's an amazing car
2. Look at 225 or QS or v6
3. Warranty usually comes from dealers

On a good car nothing will usually go wrong. There is a buyers list on the forum do a search it's by stevecollier.

Most of us wisely use recommended independents like awesome, ttshop, 4Rings for serving that eg V6 is about £200 or much less on the 225s.

The buyers list tells you what to look for eg dashpod problems. You need to drive it a full 15-30 mins on a motorway too. Listen for knocks.

Google reviews on Autocentre you mention also on how to haggle.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I would recommend the 225 on. The 190hp is not as powerful & you may wish you paid extra for the quicker car. It's not just about low mileage.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Voila:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178099


----------



## zpat (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks that buyers guide is useful.

For me an automatic or DSG is essential. I don't want to spend more than £10k, so that probably limits my choice. I am looking for a car that can be driven to work every day, so not a track car or a weekend car.

The 3.2 DSG is interesting, although the insurance cost is significantly higher. Shame there is no 1.8 DSG.

Is the 4 wheel drive really worth it? It might be handy in the snowy season!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Once you get the car sorted....

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

zpat said:


> Thanks that buyers guide is useful.
> 
> For me an automatic or DSG is essential. I don't want to spend more than £10k, so that probably limits my choice. I am looking for a car that can be driven to work every day, so not a track car or a weekend car.
> 
> ...


You sound young?

In fact some younger folk have the DSG too, not that much more per year in comparison. Traction is better but no matter what car it's safer to have winter tyres. In the UK there is starting to be a trend on buying a spare. Google it on YouTube summer vs winter tires.

There are plenty cars in your price limit. Often we have seen 190 owners regret not buying a 225. Google insurance topics to see offers people have to help you find a better price. You should in the sane light shop around for the car too. 50-80k miles is nothing.


----------



## zpat (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought my first (and only) Porsche (automatic) new at the age of 22 and kept it for 20+ years, does that answer your question?!

I hate operating a clutch and always have. I have never understood why the computerised cars of today cannot prevent stalling by operating the clutch automatically at low speeds. There is nothing I hate more than crawling in traffic up a hill in a manual car.

The TT that I had my eye on was sold yesterday, so I will keep looking. I am wedded to low mileage. I do not want a car that has been driven more than 25k. I do a high mileage, so I feel the need to start with a low mileage.

Does the 225 come in an Auto in my price range? I haven't seen one on Autotrader. I am not sure that I would need the extra power, given the camera infested roads in the M25 area.

I've never thought of FWD cars as sporty, only RWD or AWD - what's the front/rear weight distribution like?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

zpat said:


> I bought my first (and only) Porsche (automatic) new at the age of 22 and kept it for 20+ years, does that answer your question?!
> 
> I hate operating a clutch and always have. I have never understood why the computerised cars of today cannot prevent stalling by operating the clutch automatically at low speeds. There is nothing I hate more than crawling in traffic up a hill in a manual car.
> 
> ...


*Weight Distribution:*

*180 fwd 180 quattro *
Curb Weight: 2910 lbs. (1320 kg.) 3131 lbs. (1420 kg)
Weight Distribution (front/rear %): 62/38 60/40

Source: http://www.audiworld.com/model/tt/00/00-ttcoupe.shtml

*The V6* is 58 / 42

*The 225* is 60 / 40

You are still a young man then!!! I am an avid Porker fan and past owner... I expect to keep this TT for a very long time.

There are many here with very long ownership into now 180k, many 160k miles as well. My point to you is that a 50k to 60k car will last a very long time. No matter what expect usual wear and tear over a 5 to 10 year ownership.

From My Own Testing Experience:
The suspension stock on a V6 was more comfortable vs the 225. I decided on the V6 due to the Bose 6 changer, also can be foudn on the 225s. Not so sure on the 180s. The DSG is very easy to use, enjoyable. In fact, if it does go wrong we have found it to originally be a very expensive fix. However, latest info has shown ECU Testing to be able to rectify the problems at a very reasonable price. I have noted in that the forum list of 3.2 owners have not had an extremely large number affected. However, factually the Auto DSGwoes exist. So be aware. Fuel economy is not any worse of with either FWD or AWD. RWD cars also have downfalls. Its stupid to go into saying only RWD cars are sports cars.

The TT is a design classic designed by Thomas Freeman. It still stands to be a car that attracts looks and passion by its owners. Try out the variants, go touch them, drive them, test them. This way you select the right car. The AWD helps with its Controller to stick to the ground better. Although in original form its mainly FWD the Quatto is harnessing a 50 / 50 split of traction, progressing after a 2.5cm of slip. The ESP works well. I have only enhanced the car and kept it stock mainly. Apart from lowering and putting on Bilstein, as you will know are very Porsche popular. It adds to perfect stock like comfort or better or harder. Not a necessity.

Common problems: for any TT. Tends to be drop links that perish. I would suggest you read on Waks site. Very informative.

http://www.wak-tt.com/ Click on the left side Info Links.

I do 30k kms as noted each year, I know the car in and out and will Waxoyl or spray out any rust below. Of which I have next to none.

REF to "I don't want the power."

I live in Geneva. Switzerland has some of the worlds harshest laws & penalties when it comes to speeding! Your fines can equate to 25% of annual salary plus bonus!!!

So I am cautious. Smooth delivery plus DSG plus Auto speed selected means I reduce the risk. Having the car doesn't make me thrash it. It's a quieter cabin. It feels different. Vastly improved brakes, comfort, noise is refined vs the 180. But tbh you need to road test yourself. For longer journey times and especially the M25 of which I am familiar, a comfort car is most important. The V6 wins hands down with DSG. I dont drive it in Sports Mode btw, its another animal. In Normal D its very pleasant.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## zpat (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks. I have my first test drive later this week. Found a decent specialist (non franchised) in TTs not far from my Surrey office.

I have also seen an interesting car, a 3.2 DSG Quattro Roadster. This could be ideal for both summer and winter BUT I read here about the roof leaks or blocked drains which sounds like a bad problem (and I don't garage my cars). Can this problem be prevented? - I hate the idea of damp interiors.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

zpat said:


> Thanks. I have my first test drive later this week. Found a decent specialist (non franchised) in TTs not far from my Surrey office.
> 
> I have also seen an interesting car, a 3.2 DSG Quattro Roadster. This could be ideal for both summer and winter BUT I read here about the roof leaks or blocked drains which sounds like a bad problem (and I don't garage my cars). Can this problem be prevented? - I hate the idea of damp interiors.


Note that most problems on here sound scary. In reality, MOST TT OWNERS do not even come on to here. So its a rare bunch. I have not seen enough TTRs with a problem. PM Charlie who owners a TTR. His is a 225. The TTR is what I wanted, but could not find. Charlie has never complained about this as being a problem. I dont think he garages either. I will ask him to help you out in this thread. He is such a nice honest chap. Just helped a friend of his buy a TT V6.

The only drain that can block is easily cleaned. You lift the trunk lid. Look for signs of leaves. Clean. Done.

Many have found a hardtop at a decent price on eBay. They then respray if needed to match the car and use it over winter. Its a very nice look.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Naomi :-*

I have had my TTR for over 3 years and haven't had any leaking problems - you do get a little ingress if it has been raining as you open the door - but nothing to worry about, roof problems are rare from my experience and not something worrying about too much.

I love my 225 TTR and it is driven pretty much everyday and has been since I had it, I have had the usual wear and tear stuff need sorting.

It seems the DSG mechatronic unit generally fails around 40/50k if it is going to at all - so you want to do some reading up on here to establish the symptoms as the mileage you are after will be pre this mileage.

Do bare in mind that forums will always attract people with problems rather than those with trouble free cars - don't let what you read put you off, just use it to help you when searching.

Best of luck

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheers Charlie,

At the bottom I have pasted a comment to show that if DSG gremlins do hit, as rare as they are to the members on here then do not fear it as it can be corrected at a decent price. My car has done 30k kms in around 10months of this year to Oct 2010. It now has a total of around 98k miles. If you ask the TTShop who look after her or 4Rings who also have oiled and pampered her. Their comments would be alike, its a young looking car.

I upkeep, clean, polish the car. Nothing excessively, collinite 476 dual layer and a recent layer of SwissVax Mirage (overpriced but wet and glossy). Here is a black & white I did testing a Nex5 camera today:










When checking the DSG:

1. Select all options eg D, S, Semi Auto + / - modes, The FLAPPY Paddles in All of these Modes 
2. Drive very slowly. Delivery in all gears SHOULD BE SMOOTH, No Jerking. WALK AWAY if it JERKS.
3. Go upto 30mph do a hard stop. Do it in D & S. Not a crazy hard stop that traffic hits you. Be safe and in a parking lot. Then start again. Should be smooth.

Checking the Steering:

1. Do full lock turns slowly, to the right, then left.
2. There should be no knocks or noises, just steering whine that is normal on full locks.
3. Do the same in reverse.
4. If there is a knock, it can be wear or tear that occurs each 40-50k miles. This usually is the front drop links, nothing serious but cost a mere approx £20-30 to replace the two plus labour.

*
DSG Repair Not As Bad As One Would Thing:*

A lot of times, people are recommended to replace the WHOLE UNIT. This is expensive. There is another route to take, this is by ECU testing repair of the Mech unit. The problem is that you need to find a local garage to be your partner in doing this as the car cannot be moved until the unit returns.

*


GEmslie78 said:



Hi Guys,
I thought I would share my recent experience; I've just got my car back after having the Mechatronic unit fixed by ECU Testing. The car was almost undriveable as what began as an intermittent fault became more and more frequent. It took some time to find a garage that was willing to remove the unit, send it to ECU testing and refit it after it was fixed. I would highly recommend Russell Automotive Centre, they were very friendly and helpful throughout. The costs were: ECU testing - £314 including VAT and delivery, Russell Automotive Centre - £280 in VAT, a much cheaper option than going to the dealer...

Click to expand...

*


----------



## zpat (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for this useful info.

*Are the Mk2 TTs generally more reliable than the Mk1s* - I could stretch my budget if I really like the marque?

These sort of tables don't really give one confidence though.

http://www.reliabilityindex.com/ratings/best/Coupe


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

zpat said:


> Thanks for this useful info.
> 
> *Are the Mk2 TTs generally more reliable than the Mk1s* - I could stretch my budget if I really like the marque?
> 
> ...


Hi mate

Its all about getting the right car, you were car savvy prior when you have your Porker. In respect to both Mk2s vs Mk1s. A good Mk2 is a slight larger stretch you have numerous variants. Add good money to it and then you get a quality car. They also had problems in the Mk2.

1. Seats that loose shape and needed replacement
2. Jerky S-Tronic

However point 1. was usually replaced by manufacturer
But point 2. was also replaced but sometimes on extended warranty. Note that point 2 is not common fault. New Mk2s have less problems. However, the problem is that there are far MORE in the universe of Mk1s. Whilst Mk2s has had a short number in since 2006/7 onwards and there are soo many variances from engines.

I find the warrantyDirect info not factual enough. I have owned Japanese and rate them amongst the highest reliable car. I have had Porkers and have been fortunate to have very reliable cars. Whilst friends who bought 996 or 997s have had issues. Like any car. Select a Mk1 or 2 thereon discern which is best value, look out for good cars by undertaking a very long test drive. Use RAC engineers or similar to carry the test out for you. Well known independents do carry out full assessments at a cost of within £200 or less. The report is full. I carry out my own assessments, I sometimes will lift the car to look at the chassis inspecting each part.

This site values MECHANICAL RELIABILITY of Audi TTs
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/usedcartests/29170/audi_tt.html

My friend had the Celica. There is NO WOW factor. Its tinny inside. Its cheap to feel and touch. The engine is bomb proof on the Toyotas. But look at them recently many died with brake failure. So be wary of where you read your facts. Warranty Direct PREFER Toyota problems to Audi problems as its cheaper for them. Try and think out of the box and note they are still a warranty company. Facts can be used as a marketing tool too.

Why the Mk2. For many I think it is because they refined the TT further. Modernised the car. The MK2 also exudes Quality. For some arguably its missed the point of feeling unique. Mk1 owners are often finding attention and smiles to their cars. A few Mk2 owners have said that they had more from their Mk1s. This is really subjective and many others HATE the Mk1. So you decide.

CarBuyer Rates the Mk2 highly: http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/audi/tt/coupe/review

Look at ratings by TUV a German independent company that remains unbiased for its opinions all based on fact:

http://www.anusedcar.com/index.php/tuv-model/audi-tt

You will see the 911s are a far more reliable car. As you know when things go wrong it is MORE expensive. This does not detract from the TT being a sound car. I would suggest you compare it with the Toyota corrola and its not too far off their figures...

Parkers online says this :_ Materials are of the highest quality and the TT has been well engineered to be used every day. If properly serviced even high mileages aren't a problem. However this is a car that owners expect to be faultless, and niggles are often reported_

If you remember the V6 list of Owners, most of them have had no problems during ownership. If there was anything it was minor usual wear and tear. A few percentile had DSG woes, the most major gripe. So do test out the car. The newer Mk2 are supposed to be more reliable.

Best wishes


----------

